# اللهجة العراقية: بيت ركن



## Hayallah

ما معنى "بيت ركن" في اللهجة العراقية من فضلكم؟ مثال على ذلك: بيت ركن للبيع في منطقة كذا...


----------



## Mejeed

بيت ركن .. يقصد به الدار التي تقع في الزاوية لقطاع (أو بلوك) سكني ، بحيث تكون لها واجهة مطلة على شارعين متقاطعين ، أو واجهتين كل منهما تطل على أحد الشارعين.


----------



## Hayallah

شكراً جزيلاً مجيد.


----------



## Mejeed

الشكر لله


----------

